# Brett Dean the composer



## Vaneyes

After a brilliant career as violist, Australian Brett Dean is most often mentioned in composer circles these days.

For your reading pleasure, a recent glowing review of some of his writings performed, at Barbican Hall, London.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_concert_review.php?id=10021


----------



## PetrB

THANK YOU!

I Heard 'Carlo' on the radio sometime within the last few years (with the prerecorded voices) and have remembered the work, with pleasure, since.

Now I have the composer's name, and some of his other works named to look into when they become available.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And here's the trailer for his 2010 opera premiere:


----------

